# Where to buy Audiofrog GB10 for under $299?



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Looking to purchase a pair of Audiofrog GB10 tweeters. 
I have Stereo Integrity 65 mkii midranges.
I see that ABT and Crutchfield sell them for $299.
I am looking to save a little more money.
I thought ABT's $25 off of $250+ coupons were still available, they are not.
Can anyone recommend another vendor or have a coupon code?
Does Audiofrog ever offer a black friday sale?
Thanks.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

You sure you shouldn't get the gb15 with those si's?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

become a loyal customer with your local dealer. thats honestly the best way. Audiofrog is a protected brand and they dont just let their products sold for whatever prices, especially online. crutchfield is the only authorized internet dealer.

and yes, you will want the GB15 with those 6.5's, or a dedicated midrange


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Andy says the GB10 tweeters can cross at 2KHz with 24 decibel slopes


Plus they fit my German aluminum pods.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

disconnected said:


> Plus they fit my German aluminum pods.


but the SI's dont play so cleanly up to 2k..


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

My REW measurements indicated that they are great to 2khz then fall off. I am also considering 

Legatia L1 Pro Tweeter Set - Black - 12v Electronics

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/339154-fs-lnib-hat-legatia-l1-pro.html


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> but the SI's dont play so cleanly up to 2k..


Says an AudioFrog dealer with a beef against Stereo Integrity.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dgage said:


> Says an AudioFrog dealer with a beef against Stereo Integrity.


i'll just let the manufacture supplied graphs do the talking


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

No need for call outs, he wasn't soliciting sales or saying anything others haven't about how high they should be run.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dcfis said:


> No need for call outs, he wasn't soliciting sales or saying anything others haven't about how high they should be run.


thanks. figured that would have been obvious. apparently not. for two way, its highly suggested to run the gb15, regardless of how high your 6.5 can play with or without breakup. the GB10 was designed for a 3 way setup and starts to get hairy down low. I'm guessing this was a trade off for efficiency, because god damn they are loud. had to lower the channels in my dsp by 7db when switching from scans and sinfoni's to these.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

****, this thread is already off topic. 

the answer to the OP.. you cant unless a local dealer offers you a deal

/thread


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

A forum member is taking care of me, thanks everyone. You can lock this thread.


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> thanks. figured that would have been obvious. apparently not. for two way, its highly suggested to run the gb15, regardless of how high your 6.5 can play with or without breakup. the GB10 was designed for a 3 way setup and starts to get hairy down low. I'm guessing this was a trade off for efficiency, because god damn they are loud. had to lower the channels in my dsp by 7db when switching from scans and sinfoni's to these.


GB10 is great in a three way setup and is fine in a 2 way setup considering the usual limitations of a 1" tweeter and a 6" woofer--the limitation you are citing here. GB10 should be crossed at 2500Hz or higher with at least a 12dB/octave slope.

They are designed to play about 6dB louder than the Audiofrog mids so that when the passive crossovers are used, there can be a range of adjustment for the tweeter level ABOVE and BELOW the reference level.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Thank you for the insight, President Audiofrog. I was hoping to cross them over at 2.5khz at 12 db/octave to begin with. Once I get the DSP, Helix Pro or MiniDsp, then I would consider 2.0khz at 24/lb/octave slopes.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

GotFrogs said:


> GB10 is great in a three way setup and is fine in a 2 way setup considering the usual limitations of a 1" tweeter and a 6" woofer--the limitation you are citing here. GB10 should be crossed at 2500Hz or higher with at least a 12dB/octave slope.
> 
> They are designed to play about 6dB louder than the Audiofrog mids so that when the passive crossovers are used, there can be a range of adjustment for the tweeter level ABOVE and BELOW the reference level.


I am about to install a two way active with GB10s and GS60s... *I thought I read that the GB10s could be crossed as low as 2000Hz with 24dB slope?? *
I have a terrible memory so I could be wrong...


----------



## 156546 (Feb 10, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> I am about to install a two way active with GB10s and GS60s... *I thought I read that the GB10s could be crossed as low as 2000Hz with 24dB slope?? *
> I have a terrible memory so I could be wrong...


The choice of crossover depends on the amount of power you're going to apply. I recommend 2200 or higher with a 24dB/octave slope. I always recommend 4th order slopes for many reasons. 

In any case, in an active system, you should use a capacitor on the tweeter to protect it from amp or DSP failure or operator error. 

BLOWN TWEETERS AREN'T DEFECTIVE. They're blown.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Andy, when my tweeters ship on Monday, can you toss in two 68uF capacitors? I will use them as you recommend.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

https://www.parts-express.com/68uf-100v-electrolytic-non-polarized-crossover-capacitor--027-356


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

GotFrogs said:


> GB10 is great in a three way setup and is fine in a 2 way setup considering the usual limitations of a 1" tweeter and a 6" woofer--the limitation you are citing here. GB10 should be crossed at 2500Hz or higher with at least a 12dB/octave slope.
> 
> They are designed to play about 6dB louder than the Audiofrog mids so that when the passive crossovers are used, there can be a range of adjustment for the tweeter level ABOVE and BELOW the reference level.




Will the GB10 make a good pairing in an active two way with the JBL 660GTi mids?


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I thought the gb10 were $200 and the gb 15 $300. Hmmm.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

drop1 said:


> I thought the gb10 were $200 and the gb 15 $300. Hmmm.


They are $399 and $499 retail per pair. You are thinking each.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I800C0LLECT said:


> https://www.parts-express.com/68uf-100v-electrolytic-non-polarized-crossover-capacitor--027-356


Would this cap work for the GB15 as well? 
I'm might cross them somewhere between 2k and 2.5k, once installed.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

SQLnovice said:


> Would this cap work for the GB15 as well?
> I'm might cross them somewhere between 2k and 2.5k, once installed.


Should work just fine

Here's the thread where Andy talks about it

http://www.audiofrog.com/community/...rs-in-systems-with-active-crossovers/#post-68

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Thank you Audiofrog, they included two capacitors with my order.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

disconnected said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the gb10 were $200 and the gb 15 $300. Hmmm.
> ...


I was basing this off what I paid locally and the prices for both ideas quoted.
I went with the gb 10 oem in a 2 way with the gb60 due to stock location fitment.

The gb10 is a VERY capable tweeter and is very easy to get seamless integration with the gb60. If there's distortion coming from the gb60 by letting it play that high I sure can't hear it. I honestly don't know why anyone would need the gb15. My mids are in my doors, tweets far forward on the pillars and I have zero issues. Stage is nice and high.


----------



## Flash69 (Jun 1, 2013)

Reviving an old thread.
Do we have a dealer on the forum? I'm looking for them also.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Flash69 said:


> Reviving an old thread.
> Do we have a dealer on the forum? I'm looking for them also.


gotta find a local dealer. im sure theres one or two in Austin.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I have some used ones I may part with. PM me if interested

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Flash69 said:


> Reviving an old thread.
> 
> Do we have a dealer on the forum? I'm looking for them also.




Austin AF Dealers:

Audiomaster
2605 S IH 35 Frontage Rd suite a, Austin, TX 78741
(512) 326-9077
https://goo.gl/maps/HdzFMzwLyLo

Elite Customs
1310 Chisholm Valley Dr #410, Round Rock, TX 78681
(512) 584-9379
https://goo.gl/maps/hDTqdkvKuqH2


----------

